# Hole in Head Disease



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

My Chocolate Cichlid recently began showing symptoms of "Hole in Head"
She has one small pinhole in the center of her for head area and more dramatic is an open sore around the bottom half of her eye.
She is 7" fairly fat and otherwise seems healthy. She has only one good eye as she damaged the other some time ago.
Her diet consisted mostly of 2 types of Hikari floating pellets, sinking HBH pellets,sinking Hikari pellets, occasional blood worms, brine shrimp and mysis shrimp (maybe once a week on average).
I removed all carbon and did my regular 40% weekly water change. I had been running alot of carbon in my fx5.
I added a new can of tetra min "large" flakes and different floating pellets (both recomended by King Eds as high in vitamins)and "Pimafix" to the water to treat a minor secondary fungal infection to the eye wound.

Looking for any other suggestions on this ailment, or similar experiences from other members.

Will post pics hopefully this evening.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is by no means scientific, but when I was reading up on HITH on cichlid-forum and oscarfish they always suggested raising the temp a bit and doing more water changes. Some suggested more vitamin C enriched foods, like feeding oranges. Have you tried more veggie rich foods like Dainichi Veggie FX, Spirulina sticks, etc.? My chocolate will eat those.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Russ HITH is definitely a water quality condition.
i would suggest at least one more change a week while the condition is present...


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks guys, will try both of those suggestions. 
Where do you buy the Dainichi I cant recall seing that brand before?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have it. Removing the carbon I'd a good idea. Most discus people believe carbon can contribute. You can treat with metronidazole as it could
Be systemic.
Crank the heat and salt won't hurt. Clean water helps also.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, I got my Dainichi from April.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i found this awhile back when looking for different things to feed my O. Hole in the Head by Adam Dagna of World Cichlids


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck, hole in the head is nasty


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the support. "Ole One Eye" the Chocolate Cichlid made a near full recovery and it turned out to be just an injury and a nasty fungal infection.
I had to treat the fungus first before the hexamita and maroxy seemed to be all that was needed.
I kind of doubted the HITH since I feed such a variety of food. I was using alot of carbon though and it really looked like a hole and seemed to growing. She may have had it once already as there is a pin hole on one side of her head which hasnt moved or spread.
Thanks again for all the support, we have a good community here.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

_s good to hear things turned out ok Russ..._


----------



## George0 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes i agree with you hole in the head is nasty and dangerous.


----------

